# enforcing occupant loads



## BSSTG (Aug 11, 2011)

Greetings to all,

Since I am merely a fire inspector and not a fire marshall I could not answer a question from a local police officer awhile ago. When responding to a complaint at a bar the other night he found out that they were way over their posted occupant load. Problem is he didn't know what code or ordinance to refer to for purposes of issuing a citation. I don't know either.

We are on the 09 fire and bldg codes here. No appendices are adopted as of yet. We have no pertinent local ordinances to refer to in this regard. Nor do we have a local fire marshall.

Now I'm also questioning if this should be dealt with in local ordinances?

thanks

Byron


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 11, 2011)

2009 IFC

107.6 Overcrowding.

Overcrowding or admittance of any person beyond the approved capacity of a building or a portion thereof shall not be allowed. The fire code official , upon finding any overcrowding conditions or obstructions in aisles , passageways or other means of egress , or upon finding any condition which constitutes a life safety hazard, shall be authorized to cause the event to be stopped until such condition or obstruction is corrected.

2009 IFC

OVERCROWDING. A condition that exists when either there are more people in a building, structure or portion thereof than have been authorized or posted by the fire code official , or when the fire code official determines that a threat exists to the safety of the occupants due to persons sitting and/or standing in locations that may obstruct or impede the use of aisles , passages, corridors , stairways , exits or other components of the means of egress

2009 PMC

404.5 Overcrowding.

The number of persons occupying a dwelling unit shall not create conditions that, in the opinion of the code official , endanger the life, health, safety or welfare of the occupants.

and  most important

2009 IFC

FIRE CODE OFFICIAL. The fire chief or other designated authority charged with the administration and enforcement of the code, or a duly authorized representative.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 11, 2011)

BSSTG....try using [iFC 408.2.1]

MT covered the whys and here is the sign the cop can go by.

Disregard....I'm a loley FM who doesn't read all the posting


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2011)

first you have to establish that they are over the assigned ocupant load

2nd was it posted

3rd some places look overloaded but they are not

how did pd establish what the occupant load was that night????

an easy way if they feel it is overloaded, is to jus shut down people coming in, till they feel it is below the occupant load, than one out one in rule.

also since you  are in tx, with the death penalty and tabc, the officer only needs to contact the boys in the suits and they will pay a few visits.


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks folks.

This place has been a thorn in the side for LEO's for years apparently. The only reason they are open now is that the occ load is limited to 99. I don't know how the police determined it was overcrowded either. Not my concern really. If it was me I would of counted heads for sure. That said, you couldn't drag me into that place or that area of town after dark without being heavily armed!

again thanks a bunch

BS


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2011)

99 is not bad, have cops have a large presence, along with tabc, pick a heavy night, and march them out, then count them back in


----------

